# LONG STORY!!! A tragic comedy of day!



## TheMasterBaiter (Jun 4, 2012)

Ok, so it has been a while since I have posted but I figured I would give you a report of this mornings adventures. I stayed up until 2:00 am this morning doing a few small modifications on my small but useful boat last night. Installed a few toggle switches, finally got around to wiring in my amp and speakers (which come to find out do not do that well, all mid-range and treble, no low or they bottom out), put some insulation on my wiring, and finally installed a Rubbermaid box to keep water off both batteries and the amp.

I get up this morning waking 10 minutes before my 6am alarm, hurried to bundle up in a pair of jeans, and a T-shirt, then on top, a pair of jogging paints and a hoodie. Made a PB&J, grabbed some water, and hit ran for the truck. Went to start the boat up before hitting the ramp, low and behold gas spaying from my fuel line (long time due to be replaced). Off to Wal-mart I went, $54 latter I installed the new line in the parking lot, she starts right up. Ok headed to the water, 45mins behind schedule. 

Launched out into East Bay from Holly By The Sea boat ramp, LOW LOW tide, the boat didn't even get into the water until I climb in the back of the truck and shove it off the trailer! Had to use the trolling motor to get out to the shelf without dragging the engine, finally dropped the engine and off we go. 

I am soon to find out that in my haste that I forgot my gloves and my waterproof jacket in the truck, with all my "special" lures I wanted to use. A few minutes into the ride, I am soaked from head to tow by the ultra small chop with a head on wind, man you have got to love stick stirring boats, all the wind and splash!! lol

Slowed her down to about 1/4 throttle, took 25 minutes to hit the mouth of East River. Stopped from a moment to cast on some dead trees and along the bank, when I went to start her up to go on up river.. DEAD. no buzz, no click, NOTHING. I changed batteries just to see if for some odd reason the two days it had been on the charger wasn't enough. Still nothing. Checking for grounded wires, wiggle a couple by the throttle controls and WHAM I got power. 

Up river I go, kill the engine, start using the trolling motor, casting twitch here, jerk there... Bump here.. Spinner bait... Rattle trap... Gulps... Soft plastics... WTH! NOTHING not one bite, rub, taste.. NOTHING! 

By now I'm almost to 87 boat launch, figure kick the engine on, let's go a little further in (as was suggested by a fellow boater as he passed back head deeper in). Again, nothing. Will not crank, no click.. nothing. I'm getting really ticked off now. Start trouble shooting again. Finally decide, screw it, use the trolling motor to get to the boat ramp, call the wife to go get the truck and trailer and load her up and call it a day. 

But does the wife pick up the phone??.. NO.. Three calls and voice mails... Nothing and no response. So i drop anchor and decide to cast until she calls back. 45 minutes go by, no response from calls again or text. So by now I'm steaming, and still not one bite! Decide to manually pull start it and head to the HBTS ramp if possible. 

One pull she cranks! Hell yea lets go. Without missing a beat, pull anchor, hop in the captains seat hit the throttle. Within a whole 5 seconds, I learned of my mistake, as I forgot to pull the trolling motor! The bracket started popping, I kill the throttle grab the trolling motor and grab it aboard before she falls and takes everything with it. Head on now, full throttle, lets get the hell out of here. Still soaked, cold, P.Oed for all that has went wrong and still have nothing to show for it except wet boxers!! 

Just passing the power lines into East Bay I run out of gas! It's a good thing I always bring a gallon jug with gas and oil mix with me for a just in case. Pour it in, pull start the engine again, put the top casing back on the motor, and my phone rings, it's my wife in a panic thinking I sunk the boat (at this point I was thinking about it!!). I explained everything, and told her I would call her back have me some hot coffee ready!

Pull start the motor again, made it back to the HBTS boat ramp, pulled up the engine used the trolling motor to get to the dock. tied her off, hopped out, stripped off all my wet cloths and jumped in the dry ones in the truck, cranked the heater and sat there for about 10 minutes getting warm. Call the wife let her know I'm alive, and would be home soon, backed the trailer in while talking dropped the phone in the floor board, grabbed it with enough time to notice I'm about to back the trailer over the wood rails.. Get off the phone back her in water up to the tailgate of my truck and still the water is lower than my trailer guides. I had to wade out into the FREEZING cold water and push the boat on, then used the crank to pull her the rest of the way. 

Finally just when I thought it was all over, I strap the boat down and start driving to the gate. As I do this I her a popping sound then cracking. I stop run back there to see what's going on, oh the extra bit of strap decided it didn't want to stay where I had up it and wrapped itself around the trailer wheel hub! 

SON OF A [email protected]#$%@#[email protected]#[email protected]#[email protected]#$%#$%^!!!!!!

Finally made it home, safely, with just enough time to rinse the boat, run water through the motor, take out all the BS in the boat, park it. Run inside, grab a hot mug of coffee, get dressed and made it to work 15 minutes late at 12:15 pm!!

So no real report of fish, nothing was biting. But God knows, this has got to be funny to someone! Let's all hope that the next time out will be better.

:blink::blink:


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

i think we all have a variety of shirts like this story.
thanks for sharing & catch 'em up [next time].


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

I hope you have Beer... Sounds like you could use a few... Glad your First Aid Kit was not in your Report...


----------



## TheMasterBaiter (Jun 4, 2012)

DAWGONIT said:


> i think we all have a variety of shirts like this story.
> thanks for sharing & catch 'em up [next time].


Well I'm said to this happens to other people, but happy I'm not alone. to make matters worse, this was the first time i have taken my boat out by myself. All other times I have been with someone and nothing wrong has ever happened, with the exception of a fuse going bad.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Yes, that is some funny story. Have never had a day like that but suppose I'm overdue since I fish a good bit by myself. My kicker does have a pull start which has come in handy more than once when I forgot to keep the start battery charged.


----------



## nojerseydevil (Jan 23, 2009)

My dad always told me there would be days like this. 

NJD


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

If that's your first story like that, then consider yourself lucky. I'm only 19 and I have plenty like that lol.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

When it rains it pours. And the madder you get the worse it gets for some reason.


----------



## TheMasterBaiter (Jun 4, 2012)

CatHunter said:


> When it rains it pours. And the madder you get the worse it gets for some reason.


I completely agree... Man I was so excited about getting out there too, I have been glued to the forums checking to see what everyone was catching and where. I had a buddy catch a nice size stripped bass in the mouth of the river a few weeks ago, so I couldn't get the boat ready fast enough. 

But as the screw ups starting piling up, the madder I got, the more screw ups happened.. Karma I guess, but I'm not sure what I did to deserve this lol.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

TheMasterBaiter said:


> I completely agree... Man I was so excited about getting out there too, I have been glued to the forums checking to see what everyone was catching and where. I had a buddy catch a nice size stripped bass in the mouth of the river a few weeks ago, so I couldn't get the boat ready fast enough.
> 
> But as the screw ups starting piling up, the madder I got, the more screw ups happened.. Karma I guess, but I'm not sure what I did to deserve this lol.



Where attention flows, energy goes. What ever you think is amplified by your moods then manifested into reality. Weird stuff watch "The Secret" they explain the whole proses.


----------



## Amarillo Palmira (Jan 2, 2010)

ha ha!! Great story. I'm actually surprised when I DON'T have days like that, LOL. Glad you made it back safely. AP


----------



## WIRENUT1 (May 10, 2011)

great story man........glad its not just me.


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

Really bad day. Reading your story, are you firing up the big motor up with no water????
If so, I hate to tell you that you burnt the impeller, the motor ain't gonna like that for long. You might have "A tragic comedy of day PT II"


----------



## Turk (Aug 19, 2012)

Thanks for sharing. I shared your story with my wife, just to let her know I'm not the only person that has boat problems and occassionally needs to call the wife.

The only thing different between you and me is that if all of that stuff had happened to me, everyone would be catching fish in record size and numbers all around me.


----------

